# James Wellbeloved, Wainwrights or Nature's



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

For some reason Roo's gone right off his AMP raw minces and has been sick the last few times after he's had one, and had the runs. I took him to the vet on Saturday thinking he might have a stomach upset but she said there was no temperature there, she also said that she feeds her dog on the BARF diet, but couldn't feed her Westie pup on it until he was 6 months old as he kept barfing up as well. She did also say it could be the other dog's food he keeps eating but suggested I tried puppy food for a few months again until he was older and I could try the BARF diet again. 

So I got him a pouch each of Nature's Menu puppy food, James Wellbeloved Chicken and Rice puppy food and Wainwrights puppy (can't remember which one) and so far he's enjoyed all of them, and eaten everything that's been put down including his [email protected] puppy biscuits it has been mixed with and its stayed down and his poops are back to normal. 

Trouble is, I'm having issues deciding which one to use full time as they all seem to be much of a muchness. There's none of the crap that seems to be in pedigree or bakers puppy food in them, as they all seem to be really nice quality but what's everyone had the best results with, or is it ok to feed a selection of all 3?


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

natures would probably be the best, i'm feeding CSJ at the min and mine clears his bowl, i tent to put a bit of mince on top the odd time, just to vary it.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, whats CSJ?

He was ok on the mince at first but something's upset his stomach hence me going back and leaving it for a bit longer till we try something else.

Nature's only do the one flavour though. Must get boring after a while.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Csj is dry dog food have a look at athere site. Dog Food for gundogs, sheepdogs, agility dogs, and show dogs. all these foods are dry dont think they do a wet food.


----------



## Sam1309 (May 18, 2010)

they don't do a wet food, i prfer dry as it is better for his teeth and i find less smelly. but i do mixx it with tripe or mince on occasion


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots of dogs seem to have tummy problems with JWB so may be drop that one. Then perhaps compare the meat content of the other two. If it's the same, then stick with the Wainwrights because of the variety or feed both.

As he has been ok with all 3, his tummy has obviously adapted so I dont see if would be a problem. Some say the more variety you give them, the more tolerant their tum will become.

Hopefully it will be short term and you will be able to put him back on Raw v soon.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Lots of dogs seem to have tummy problems with JWB so may be drop that one. Then perhaps compare the meat content of the other two. If it's the same, then stick with the Wainwrights because of the variety or feed both.
> 
> As he has been ok with all 3, his tummy has obviously adapted so I dont see if would be a problem. Some say the more variety you give them, the more tolerant their tum will become.
> 
> Hopefully it will be short term and you will be able to put him back on Raw v soon.


Perhaps.

The meat content is pretty much the same on them to be fair, and I like the fact that the other stuff in it is all things like veg and the like, there's none of this crap that you see listed on the side of a tin of pedigree chump! 

I'll see how I go and might start introducing a bit of the raw mince in bits. However, he's doing ok on the frozen beef chunks, fish and raw tripe you get so I might keep him as is if he's happy and healthy. It just seems to be the minces and frozen nuggets he's not doing well with.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Sam1309 said:


> they don't do a wet food, i prfer dry as it is better for his teeth and i find less smelly. but i do mixx it with tripe or mince on occasion


You're right about it being less smelly, but it's not better for teeth in any way, that's a total myth.

Dry Dog Food and the Myth of Cleaner Teeth

I'm a fan of weinwrights wet simply because it seems more value for money, but my boys enjoyed natures menu more. JWB always gave them god awful wind in whatever form I fed it them, wet or dry lol.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

It may be worth mentioning that Wainwrights is actually made by pets @ home and I know many people steer well clear of that place. I know you haven't mentioned it but a wet food I really liked giving my dog is Applaws, its completely organic and is one of the top wet dog foods available. My dog loved it mixed in with his normal dry food and never had a problem with it. Its also the highest meat content wet food you can get at about 70%.

Edit: I just found this for you too it says Applaws is good to use for dogs who are/were on the BARF diet as it doesn't have cereals. Its the dry version of the food that this is about so not sure if it would interest you or if you want to stick to the wet.


> Applaws now produce a new food for dogs which is somewhat different to the run of the mill dry food. This seems to be a food which is targeted particularly at those who currently feed a raw food or BARF diet as it is cereal free.


May be worth having a look at as another food option.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Kammie said:


> It may be worth mentioning that Wainwrights is actually made by pets @ home and I know many people steer well clear of that place. I know you haven't mentioned it but a wet food I really liked giving my dog is Applaws, its completely organic and is one of the top wet dog foods available. My dog loved it mixed in with his normal dry food and never had a problem with it. Its also the highest meat content wet food you can get at about 70%.
> 
> Edit: I just found this for you too it says Applaws is good to use for dogs who are/were on the BARF diet as it doesn't have cereals. Its the dry version of the food that this is about so not sure if it would interest you or if you want to stick to the wet.
> 
> May be worth having a look at as another food option.


Applaws wet is a great food, I'd stay clear of the dry though, they're having a few problems with it, have a search in the cat forum to see the thread.

I believe applaws wet is actually only about 50% meat though (not looked at the web site, just ther percentages on the labels) and 26% chicken, whereas natures harvest is 71% meat and 16% brown rice (easier for the dog to digest than white rice).

Applaws is also pretty expensive, weinwrights may be pets at homes own brand, but it's a good foor and is under £1 for 395g, as opposed to applaws which is £1.24 for 156g.

I feed my cats applaws though (wet, not dry), but I wish they'd eat something else as I'd love to cut costs lol. Plus, given the issues with the dry food, I do wonder about the wet, but since the cats are doing fine, for now I'll keep feeding them it.

P.S. I'm doing the race for life this weekend too, good luck!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lyceum said:


> P.S. I'm doing the race for life this weekend too, good luck!


Off topic I know but where you doing your race? Mines Epsom Downs. Good luck to you too!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Off topic I know but where you doing your race? Mines Epsom Downs. Good luck to you too!


I'm doing mine in Liverpool. Was touch and go since I'm having a few back problems, but physio just said if I feel up to it, I can do it as long as I walk, not run. Better than not doing it at all. Very happy about that


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Bella is on wainwrights and no probs at all. I did try changing her to jwb but she then had upset tummy and became quite hyper so changed back and all ok. 

Good luck for race for life both of you xx


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for advice.

I've been away this week and OH has been looking after him. He went to [email protected] and got him some Wainwrights and he's enjoying that as well so we'll use that for now as it seems to be pretty good.


----------



## crosscairn (May 19, 2010)

My dog was on Wainrights with no problems, I switched him to JWB and by the end of the switchover period, he was passing pure dirrohea. I've switched him back to Wainwrights and he's a happy boy again. Mum2Heidi replied to a few of my posts on this...When I switched him straight back to Wainwrights, his "motions" were fine. I can only go on my experience though.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi i changed to wainwrights for Bobby he loves it been great on it licks dish clean, dry food he just wouldnt touch


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Nature Diet or Forthglade


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

roast lamb, new pots, peas and carrots.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Used to feed Nature's Menu which was my preference now its Nature's Harvest, love the stuff!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Used to feed Nature's Menu which was my preference now its Nature's Harvest, love the stuff!


Yeah I spotted that in [email protected] too, but he seems to be enjoying the Wainwright's at the moment so I'll leave him to it.


----------

